# Landfill of Art-Warhammer 40k



## VixusKragov

Okay, going to try and explain this quick:

If you find Warhammer 40k art, put it in this thread. Credit the artist if possible, if not just post it! The goal is to make this a repository of art from the 40k universe, and if it gets some steam and dedicated people, a request page! Except instead of requesting for it to be drawn, it could be found(or photoshop-fu'd by those who are feeling generous!)

Finding Warhammer 40k art has been hard, at least in my experience, especially if your searching for anything specific. Maybe this can help 

Get to work, people! X)

Seperate thread for Warhammer Fantasy located at:http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1168542#post1168542


----------



## VixusKragov

Deathwatch Terminator, drawn by DarkLostSoul


----------



## VixusKragov

Space Marine by carbineguy


----------



## VixusKragov

Sheol by BrotherOstavia


----------



## VixusKragov

Sanguinius by slaine69


----------



## VixusKragov

?? by ?


----------



## VixusKragov

Space Marines by lofgren3


----------



## VixusKragov

Death Korps of Krieg by Obrotowy


----------



## VixusKragov

Space Wolf Lord by slaine69


----------



## VixusKragov

Angel Apocalypse by Majestic Chicken


----------



## VixusKragov

Blood Angel by azazel1944


----------



## VixusKragov

Death Company by Scebiqu


----------



## VixusKragov

Last Chapter by ukitakumuki


----------



## VixusKragov

Damaris by phoenix06


----------



## VixusKragov

Templar Fury by Majestic Chicken


----------



## VixusKragov

End of Heresy by Majestic Chicken


----------



## VixusKragov

No takers?


----------

